# Cactus Wrap Material



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

All of my sublimation I have used mug presses, clam shell presses etc. I just recently have been purchasing items that require wraps. I purchased a dog bowl wrap, a shot glass wrap and a 19oz big daddy mug wrap. When I first received these wraps I said: "you have got to be kidding me". To me all it looks like is one of those silicone baking sheets cut to size and high temp automotive RTV and a couple of metal rods...

Well I did attempt to make a wrap out of a Wilton's Silicon baking mat. For my test I cut to the size I needed. Then just used a heavy duty hole punch and put holes in the ends and cut a thin piece of silicone and laced it closed (mind you just for testing purposes). Well my results were not good. The items either came out looking scorched or they came out too light. I could never get them right. I think that the little ovens temp gauge might not be too accurate so I am going to purchase an oven thermometer. The silicone on the Cactus wraps looks like the same thickness but the Cactus wrap's silicone feels a little more stickier and even more stretchable then the Wilton's Silicone mat.

My questions are: Where can I purchase the silicone material that is used on Cactus wraps? Last Question, has anyone made their own wraps and had them work?

Cactus wraps aren't too expensive and I purchase them for each item that I need. My intentions are to coat some of my own items and custom make wraps for those items that wraps currently don't exist for. Thanks for any help!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

good luck on coating your own items!...I have been doing sublimation for over 9 years and have yet to find/use a DIY polymer coating that works. The principal is good, but the application does not work well...at least for me


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Yeah I have seen so many places that sell a "Coat Your Own" spray and figured that they probably don't work. This is a bit off topic but I want to ask something:

I have been into many stores and craft stores that sell blank coffee mugs and they come with a set of markers to draw your own mug. I have always been tempted to buy one and try putting it in my mug press to see if it would work. Do those mugs have a poly coating on them? The mugs in the craft stores are expensive compared to what I can get the dye sub mugs for by the case. But one mug caught my eye one day, it was like 61 oz or something around there. It was the biggest mug I have ever seen in my life. I bet if I could actually sublimate onto those I could sell them easy. I have looked and cannot find anything even similar for dye sub. I do have the 19 oz Big daddy mugs. But that mug I seen was a monster and I know a lot of people that would buy them for gag gifts. Anyone have any ideas? Maybe I could find where to buy a bunch and send them somewhere to get them coated, but then cost would be crazy. I also know people who do ceramics and I have access to a kiln myself, I wouldn't mind making my own x-mas ornaments. The problem again is the coating. Anyone have any advice? Thanks.


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

casperboy77 said:


> All of my sublimation I have used mug presses, clam shell presses etc. I just recently have been purchasing items that require wraps. I purchased a dog bowl wrap, a shot glass wrap and a 19oz big daddy mug wrap. When I first received these wraps I said: "you have got to be kidding me". To me all it looks like is one of those silicone baking sheets cut to size and high temp automotive RTV and a couple of metal rods...
> 
> Well I did attempt to make a wrap out of a Wilton's Silicon baking mat. For my test I cut to the size I needed. Then just used a heavy duty hole punch and put holes in the ends and cut a thin piece of silicone and laced it closed (mind you just for testing purposes). Well my results were not good. The items either came out looking scorched or they came out too light. I could never get them right. I think that the little ovens temp gauge might not be too accurate so I am going to purchase an oven thermometer. The silicone on the Cactus wraps looks like the same thickness but the Cactus wrap's silicone feels a little more stickier and even more stretchable then the Wilton's Silicone mat.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same exact thing. Im trying to make my own wrap also. How thick is the silicone on the cactus wrap? There is some silicone for sale on ebay.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

I just realized I made an error in what I was talking about. The two wraps that look like simple silicone are UltraWraps. The Cactus wrap I have for 19oz mugs is quite heavy duty stuff. Anyways the UltraWraps brand the material looks like just silicon sheets cut to size.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

LRI does custom coating and there is a new coating called Digi-Coat just coming out now that will be available from Transfer Supplies in Salt Lake City that may work. As for the special wraps you might want to contact Mick at Cactus Equipment. He may be willing to help you there.


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

casperboy77 said:


> I just realized I made an error in what I was talking about. The two wraps that look like simple silicone are UltraWraps. The Cactus wrap I have for 19oz mugs is quite heavy duty stuff. Anyways the UltraWraps brand the material looks like just silicon sheets cut to size.


How thick is the material on those wraps?


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

On the UltraWraps, don't quote me on this but it appears to be 3/32" thick.

I also want to comment on what BRC said about Digi-Coat. I did look it up and cannot seem to find a USA supplier. It would not be worth it to have a few cans shipped to the USA. I think that would be a class 3?? So the shipping especially from overseas would cost a fortune (I am assuming). LRI does sell a Coat-your-own spray can as well. I might give it a whirl. By the time I get done coating my own and making the item the cost is going to be quite pricey. My largest concern is if the items don't hold up and the quality is poor then I take a hit on my reputation for selling top quality goods.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

Digi-Coat is going to be available here but it is not here yet. It is being made by Paul Hirst, the original maker of Artanium dye sub ink. He has this and several other items in the works that will be coming to the US when the supply chain fills. He seems to be a first rate guy and if he has his name on it, it should be a quality product. But the problem is and always has been keeping dust out of the coating.


----------



## cspawards1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Did you ever make you own mug wraps??


----------



## kal6150 (Jan 22, 2011)

Mug wraps aren't hard to make at all. You can purchase high temp silicone from Grainger along with the RTV to stick it all together. PM me if you want to see how I make mine.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mcologne (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello all, 

Suggestions/Opinions/ Help needed -please? 

I want to start offering mugs and I'm currently still doing some research. 

Is the mug press method better than the wrap/oven sub method?

Is Cactus's starter kit a good kit to begin with (for wrap/oven)? 
 Cactus Coatings - Complete Sublimation Mug Package 

Or should I invest in a good mug press and sublimation printer, etc...?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

BRC said:


> contact Mick at Cactus Equipment.


I apologize for the delay in responding but have been out of town. I just wanted to mention for those that aren't aware, that Mick unfortunately passed away last year, and a huge loss to this industry.

That being said, Cactus Equipment is still up and running and making the original Cactus Wraps here in the USA (not to be confused with Cactus Coatings and their wraps) and in full disclosure, we are still distributing their products (as well as mugs from Cactus Coatings).

Custom wraps are still available though for those interested. Thanks.

Steve


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Digi coat is available at sep graphics out of mobil Alabama

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## captainkbt (Mar 3, 2013)

casperboy77 said:


> On the UltraWraps, don't quote me on this but it appears to be 3/32" thick.
> 
> .


The red silicone rubber on my wrap from Conde is 1/8" thick.


----------



## captainkbt (Mar 3, 2013)

mcologne said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Suggestions/Opinions/ Help needed -please?
> 
> ...


 
Ive been told by the fine folks here that the wrap produces a better product than the press if you only have a small run. I did my first mug the other day with the wrap and was very happy with it.


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

captainkbt said:


> Ive been told by the fine folks here that the wrap produces a better product than the press if you only have a small run. I did my first mug the other day with the wrap and was very happy with it.


You'll actually find that most of the large decorators for mugs use wraps, albeit with conveyor ovens. 

The wraps offer several advantages over presses in that they adapt to the sides easier if they are not perfectly straight being flexible, provide for full bleed top to bottom, and generally can get closer to the handle.

While they can't do one mug in the same time as a press, the ability to do multiples together brings down the time per mug to approximately the same as a press providing you have enough wraps.

Even for mobile situations, I have known those who simply take a convection oven to do them on site. Again not as fast as a press, but some don't mind waiting an extra 10 minutes or so.

Steve


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

captainkbt said:


> The red silicone rubber on my wrap from Conde is 1/8" thick.


Conde and Cactus Wraps use a much thicker silicone, backed with some kind of rubberized material for strength. I have a couple, though I find the bolt a hassle. For one job I used a motorized wrench, which helped.

Though they look cheap, the Ultrawraps mentioned above use a thinner sheet that's much easier to replace if it tears (Amazon sells it for about $5-8 a square foot, though you have to hunt around for the right material). The weird clamping system of the Ultrawraps actually works very well. One flick and the thing is off.


----------



## kal6150 (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, it's been over a year since everyone asked how I made my mug wraps. I'm posting pictures now. Here's the step by step:

Purchase High Temp silicone sheet, 1/8" thick, from Grainger or other industrial supply store. I purchased a 3' x 3' piece for about $17

Purchase High Temp RTV from same source or auto parts store. Red silicone RTV seems to adhere the best.

Two (2) 1/4" diameter stainless steel rods approx height of mug or other item being wrapped. 1 steel rod needs to be threaded on both ends.

two (2) stainless nuts and two (2) stainless eye hooks. See photo for detail.

Measure circumference of mug minus handle area. Cut silicone sheet to size with about 1" added to the ends for the loops. Spread RTV silicone about 1" from the ends and then fold over the silicone sheet. You need to get the silicone to adhere to itself with from the RTV. I clamped mine in a vice for about 4 hours per side. Let it dry fro 24 hours. Feed the steel rods thru the loops you just made and install the hooks and nuts on the threaded rod. Voila! MUG WRAP.

I know my explanation is a bit wonky, so please take a look at the photos. This was the original prototype. I now use stainless steel for all the metal components as the constant heating and cooling makes the steel corrode very fast. Also, be aware that the tighter you are on the handle of the mugs makes the silicone deteriorate (you can see the tear near the threaded rod). I now put more of a "stretch" on the silicone instead of relying on the mug's handle to act as a stop. Hope this helps everyone. Good Luck!


----------



## dopeysd619 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice will give it a try thanks


----------



## Angelalyn1975 (Jan 10, 2016)

Can you please share how you make yours?


----------



## Ink Soup Jim (Jan 24, 2013)

A quality mug press is always a good way for small quantities. For volume many will get 4-5 convection ovens at $80-100.00 and purchase quality wraps and you can put 5 in each oven at 15-16 minutes 400 degrees with fan on to allow the temperature to be consistent. Be sure the images are taped (no tape over the image) or glued so you can remove the wrap immediately to quicken cooling and reuse the wrap.
Jim


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Perhaps it would be easier to just buy the wraps... I know some of them are pretty costly -- but I found the ones on MarylandChina.com that are adjustable and if you buy over 6 of them, they're only $15 each... I just did my first mug with one and it worked pretty well!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

AngelicEndeavour said:


> Perhaps it would be easier to just buy the wraps... I know some of them are pretty costly -- but I found the ones on MarylandChina.com that are adjustable and if you buy over 6 of them, they're only $15 each... I just did my first mug with one and it worked pretty well!


Somewhat old but just watched the Maryland China video. Are you re sizing the wraps or dedicating a them ? Seems slightly a pain to keep resizeing but the 6/90 isn't too bad. 
How have they held up to use ?

Thanks
M


----------



## travel4fun (Dec 1, 2018)

kal6150 said:


> Mug wraps aren't hard to make at all. You can purchase high temp silicone from Grainger along with the RTV to stick it all together. PM me if you want to see how I make mine.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using T-Shirt Forums


I want to subliminate coasters in an oven. Can this be done. If so How can I make a dye wrap to press the sublimation picture tightly on the tile to put in in the oven. Can you use a mug dye wrap? Thank you for any help you can give. I have searched forever and can only find mug dye was none for tiles or coasters


----------

